# My humble collection



## eclipsisNA (Aug 4, 2010)

Just finished putting everything together in one place; happy that it's all done!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top collection :thumb: WoW kore there ! did you use it on black porsche 
As you said humble collection  i don't think so
i can't wait to try my new e-zyme . CG waxes and old p21s my favorite waxes.
also Smartwax Concours great wax produce by CG .


----------



## RustyBumper (Aug 3, 2010)

I've seen your collection before on other boards, and each time I see it it blows me away!! :thumb: 
If I may, where did you get the orange labels?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Is that a water purifier I spot at the botom of the cupboard ?


----------



## RustyBumper (Aug 3, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, he has three of them. He has a CR Spotless system, another that is white and lastly, one that connects to his outside water source (in front of extractor, in corner). Awesome setup!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RustyBumper said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he has three of them. He has a CR Spotless system, another that is white and lastly, one that connects to his outside water source (in front of extractor, in corner). Awesome setup!


Would it maybe be a 3 stage purifier ?

I saw one yesterday and could not believe the polishing characteristic of it :doublesho


----------



## RustyBumper (Aug 3, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Would it maybe be a 3 stage purifier ?
> 
> I saw one yesterday and could not believe the polishing characteristic of it :doublesho


I'm not sure if he's using it as a 3 stage purifier. I would think that if he was, his flow rate would be affected by it.

What did you see yesterday that you couldn't believe its polishing characteristic?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RustyBumper said:


> I'm not sure if he's using it as a 3 stage purifier. I would think that if he was, his flow rate would be affected by it.
> 
> What did you see yesterday that you couldn't believe its polishing characteristic?


Well without going into too much detail as its someone else business, I watched numerous cars being washed not needing dried and was gleaming more than i could believe, and considering I was in an area with very hard water I was more suprised. It was a very expensive set up BUT after seeing it in practice I could understand its uses.

Just to add, this was only me viewing a business at a different prospective compaired to my own, so taking in soo much information in 1 day, my head is still frazzled lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

VERY organised mate, love it


----------



## eclipsisNA (Aug 4, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Is that a water purifier I spot at the botom of the cupboard ?


That's a water softener you're looking at. The water softener exchanges magnesium and calcium with sodium, and then the deionizer takes the sodium ions out afterwords.



RustyBumper said:


> I've seen your collection before on other boards, and each time I see it it blows me away!! :thumb:
> If I may, where did you get the orange labels?


Many thanks! What's your name on DB? Is that you d00t?



RustyBumper said:


> I'm not sure if he's using it as a 3 stage purifier. I would think that if he was, his flow rate would be affected by it.


Thankfully the pressure washer has a relatively small output compared to a hose setup, so decreased flow rate won't affect the pressure washer's power.



Prism Detailing said:


> Well without going into too much detail as its someone else business, I watched numerous cars being washed not needing dried and was gleaming more than i could believe, and considering I was in an area with very hard water I was more suprised. It was a very expensive set up BUT after seeing it in practice I could understand its uses.
> 
> Just to add, this was only me viewing a business at a different prospective compaired to my own, so taking in soo much information in 1 day, my head is still frazzled lol


Once you've washed a car that doesn't need to be dried by hand, there's no going back. That's the ultimate swirl prevention right there. Granted it does cost a good chunk of change, but the amount of effort it saves is tremendous:


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

nice collection. wish i had something similar :thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

wow! thats a fantastic setup, and it soooooooo compact and organised :argie:

I would really like some more details and closeup pics please :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that 2 lots of Kore?

Also looks like its all outside. Do you leave the Sun Gun in there aswell? :doublesho


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice set up and collection.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## joye (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, im speechless.... :thumb: everything organised nice and clean!


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow nice organized collection you've got there!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That collection would put some pro's to shame!! 

But seriously, thats crazy, I am ever so jealous!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## eclipsisNA (Aug 4, 2010)

RustyBumper said:


> I've seen your collection before on other boards, and each time I see it it blows me away!! :thumb:
> If I may, where did you get the orange labels?


Forgot to answer your question: I use a Brother PT-2700 Label Printer and 1" orange tape:

http://www.google.com/products?oe=u...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CE0QrQQwAg

http://www.google.com/products?q=br...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQrQQwAA



mattastra said:


> Is that 2 lots of Kore?
> 
> Also looks like its all outside. Do you leave the Sun Gun in there aswell? :doublesho


Yes, that's two different Kore cannisters. One for dark cars, the other for light cars. The Sun Gun and the expensive stuff gets locked away somewhere else! :wave:


----------



## RustyBumper (Aug 3, 2010)

Eclipsis said:


> Forgot to answer your question: I use a Brother PT-2700 Label Printer and 1" orange tape:
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?oe=u...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CE0QrQQwAg
> 
> ...


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Wwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

OMG! you like your Chem Guys's!

Excelent collection there, very envious :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow thats some awsome collection. Ive got major WAX envey going on now. 

TWO lots of KORE. **** i would love to have a small pot of stuff. 

Thanks for sharing tho mate. Really depressed me. haha


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

one of the best collections ive seen, you cant beat gallons :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, I'm actually speechless after seeing your collection, amazing!


----------



## Andy_A. (Jul 25, 2010)

Unbelievable collection!


----------



## nam1989 (Sep 1, 2010)

AMAZING!!

wish mine was big as that!


----------

